# Grammostola grossa Size and care



## Falk (Jul 27, 2009)

I would very much appreciate if someone could link me to a good caresheets for this T and i wonder if anybody knows how big the grossa females can get.
From what i have heard they can get pretty big.


----------



## blix (Jul 27, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=grammostola+grossa


----------



## Rochelle (Jul 27, 2009)

Keep as any other Grammostola. They are out most of the time, but also enjoy a hide and dirt to dig in. These seem a little more defensive than your average Grammie, and are also a tad bit "leggier." We haven't had "Gretchen" for 20+ years - so I cannot definitively say how big they really get; but in proportion to her known age - she's certainly bigger than her more common counterparts.   (2 yrs. old/ aprox. 4")

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## spiders4life (Jul 27, 2009)

Look in the sticky, the article called "Rose Hair Owners Please Read! How to REALLY take care of your G. rosea" are probably put there, becauce its great info for rosea owners


----------



## Onagro (Aug 12, 2009)

I've had one for a few months now and the only difference I've noticed from the other grammostola sp. is she seems to like more humidity than the others.  She loses noticable weight if you don't fill her bowl every other week.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Falk (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## WARPIG (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a male and female, both are kept on dry peat, water bowl, and they both eat well.

They are both about 4", and have molted once a year since I have had them.

I don't know how big they will get, but this is a great looking T.







Enjoy your T.

PIG-


----------

